# Please can you post your positive stories on Clomid!



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Just want to read some happy stories to brighten up my day! Thank you XX


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi
Here's a thread I posted some time ago - there are many positive, successful stories with Clomid....
Good luck & take care
Natasha

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,30065.msg351233.html#msg351233


----------



## alicatty (Apr 14, 2005)

Friend of a friend BFP on her 11th month of clomid - she said it she wanted to tear her hair out after 11 months of the stuff!!!


----------

